# Tot Number 2 For Pregnant Man!



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry i came across this n had to share it...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1927640.ece

be warned though... it has a disturbingly weird pic x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lucky so and so

he is not a man though is he!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

S/he was born a woman but has had hormone tx before s/he was officially declared a man... either way there's something not quite right with that pic lol x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

wonder who is 'dad' and who is 'mum' on the birth certificate....


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Surely when you choose to be a man and live a mans life you give up your right to carry a child? Also he complains about a public backlash, stop selling your stories to newspapers around the world!! No-one made you appear on Oprah.

A T T E N T I O N    S E E K E R


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

No he wasnt made to go on Oprah but he didnt ask to be put in the paper as 'The Pregnant Man' either did he!!
I feel sorry for them both as i feel they are just 2 people in love that want children, whats the harm in it!
I would not say its attention seeking in the slightest, they just want to live there lives and be left alone!
My heart goes out to them!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

He has been in a couple of documentaries as well, again the cameras didnt burst into his home and make him speak. He must have known the controversy this would stir up. Once you decide to be a man, then be a man!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I think we should agree to disagree!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats what these discussional threads are for. Everybody has a different opinion and it makes for an interesting debate, no hard feelings. If we all agreed with each other it would be a very boring world

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Very true! x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to disagree, i dont think its attention seeking but more of ''putting the record straight'' They are fulfilling the dream that so many of us on here long for. He was born a woman but legally known as a man. People on here say they would do anything for a child and this couple has done exactly that. They did say in the ch4 programme that the ONLY reason he would be the one carrying the child/ren is b/c his wife couldn't! So fair play to them. I think the abuse they have suffered is [email protected] right disgusting!

My heart goes out 2 them & i wish them the very best! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

watching the program changed my view alot

the fact that he/she carried the child because his wife couldn't well i wish my hubby could. 

still don't fully understand their relationship totally but hey they love each other and its none of my business. people making threats is sad and they need to get lifes for themselfs.

i hope the media hype calms down and they stop being in mags etc and get on with family life


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I had to comment on this as well! I was intrigued by the whole thing. It was very strange seeing him with a beard trying to push the baby out. I really wished they had not gone that far to try and tell their story. 
In my opinion , I don't think they were seeking attention, I feel they were trying to put the record straight and hey, if they got paid for it, then good for them...they certainly looked like they had a very nice house car etc etc and not necessarily in it for the money.

Thomas seemed to be proud of being able to have a child with his wife. But, at the same time I feel he may STILL be a bit confused as he said that he had told them not to touch his reproductive organs when they had made him a penis?! It must be such a difficult decision to become another gender and as society we will ALWAYS have something to say about what's normal and what's not (who made us God to decide and judge people?!)I just hope he can cope with this emotionally as not only he has a lot of male hormones in his body but surely whilst pregnant he has to deal with all the "female" hormones too?!

None the less, they looked like they loved their daughter and hope and pray  they can raise their children in a loving and nurturing environment. I have seen *many many* bad parenting examples and I tell you, *it has nothing to do* with race, culture, GENDER, sexuality, religion etc.

As for the people who are making death threats to them? get a life losers! don't they have nothing better to do?


----------

